# Slow Transit Constipation (no pain & ZERO Flatulance)



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello.

I have been suffering from slow transit constipation since i was a child which has become very severe in the last 2 years due to antibiotics.

Since i was a child, i had about 2 bowel movements per week with no pain. They were perfectly formed and i honestly didnt know you were meant to go daily until a friend told me. Whenever i went overseas however i became severely impacted and it was very painful.

When i was 16 i developed acne and started taking 50mg doxycycline per day. I took this daily for 2 years under the supervision of a very irresponsible MD that did not tell me about the risks of long term antibiotics. When i stopped the antibiotics i suddenly got a mouth infection that was very bad. They gave me clandymycin if i remember correctly and this wiped out the infection. However when i stopped the drug i developed SEVERE slow transit constipation. Before this i would have a bowelmovement every 3 days and i could eat whatever i wanted. From this point on my large intestine was essentially paralyzed and the only way to have a bowel movement was an insanely strict paleo low fiber diet. Magnesium stopped working after 2 weeks and i was using senna alot at one point.

Fastforward 6 months and i was still suffering so i decided to do an "antimicrobial" protocal.

-3000mg oregon grape root

-400mg oregano oil

-1500mg neem.

The first week on these antimicrobials i had severe "die off" with very bad Diearea. Then i went back to constipated and after 3 weeks on the herbs i was CURED. I was having 2 bowel movements per day, peffect digesiton and no food intolerance. After 4 weeks i stopped the herbs and 7 days later i was back to bad. I did not try it again.

That was one year ago and its got so bad recently that i am doing a water enema once a week to clean myself out. The best i can do is a LOW FIBER DIET and doing gargling exercises for the vagus nerve (google it)

I have booked an Appointment with DR PAUL FROOMES in Australia who does Fecal transplants. I am hoping he can cure me.

I have done a CDSA and it came back with NEG lactobacilli and 2 pathogens.

I am hoping he will prescribe me an antibitoic to wipe out the constipating pathogen then fecal tranaplsnt to prevent relapse.

what do you think???

thanks..............


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep us posted on the FMT. I think that's the best bet for chronic constipation.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I think your idea is awesome!


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

You need to get good bactiea in your system before dealing with more fiborous food and iratating foods like wheat. sauerkraut, kimchi, tripe (if you can find it), spaghetti squash and other types fermented foods for lunch, soaked almonds with maple syrup for breakfast, yellow apples (eat 2-3 for breakfast). Iron and vitamin C food help you go. Eat whole Cranberries or cranberry nectar (pure juice) near 6:00 pm for the kidney health. Kidney directly shunts to the large bowel.

If you're of German or eastern European ancestry then raw goat milk and similar raw dairy helps the colon out too. That's a lunch food. Don't eat dairy in the morning, you'll get gas. Chew liquid well, don't just gulp down your liquids.

Fresh -raw- cultured goat milk. Get a hold of some and drink that for a week at lunch.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

probiotics constipate me. I've tried them all trust me. Including from foods

In other news i am so backed up. I took senna 2 days in a row and it didn't work! !!
I am going to have to do a water enema. Is this safe?

I have not had a natural bowel movements in months


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Didnt u say the gargling stimulated your vagus nerve?


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

yes it did but seems to have stopped working.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

try apple cider vinegar 2 tbls honey 2 tbls and some water to follow it. This can clear out some things. If your desperate, drink 4 oz of olive oil or one tablespoon of castor oil.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

I am going to try the gargling 5 minutes every hour tomorrow. I still cant have a BM. Today it felt like a stool was close to the rectum but it wouldnt move all the way ready to pass.

I have triphala to try too.

I am taking oregano oil and neem but no results. I think i need pharma abx


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Neen for c?


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

i think i have colonic inertia 

no BM for 6 day. Yesterday i had a slight urge but stool was too far up.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello

I am now getting the urge to have BM but i can not pass it ! THe tip of the stool starts to come through the rectum (sorry) but i can not pass it at all it is very painful

What is the cause of this?

I had to do water enema to soften it down to water so i could pass it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This has been working pretty well for me (click below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi blackfox

so sorry you're having so many problems. living with chronic constipation can be miserable.

yes, it does sound like you may have colonic inertia. i do hope you have a good gastroenterologist who can help you deal with all this and who can advise a treatment plan that will help you.

a sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will diagnose if you have colonic inertia.

a plain glycerin suppository can help soften up hardened stool that is stuck in the rectum and won't come out.

another thing that can help with getting out stool that is stuck in the rectum is to elevate your feet on something like a footstool, shoe box or a squatty potty. elevating the feet helps to straighten out the anorectal angle to allow for a more complete evacuation. it can take some experimenting to find the right height. i started out with a foot stool, then used a shoe box and finally bought a squatty potty.

if you usually have trouble getting stool out of the rectum and have problems with incomplete evacuation, it could be you have pelvic floor dysfunction. pfd occurs when your pelvic floor muscles are too tight and/or don't coordinate properly to let stool pass. your gastro doc order a defecography to diagnose this. biofeedback can help.

here is a very helpful video by a pelvic floor physical therapist on how to have a bowel movement without straining.






good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

I am doing water enemas 2x a week. Is this very bad?

I am not sure if it was pelvic floor or if it was a dry stool.

My gastro is from here http://www.cdd.com.au/

thanks for your advice.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well i'm not a doctor of course but my gastro docs told me it was ok to do water enemas 2 or 3 times a week if needed. it's always best to ask your doctor questions like this since he knows your health history. and that's wonderful that you have such a good gastro doc.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I agree with Annie that you should consult your doctor about the regular use of water enemas. I can tell you from personal experience that they did not seem to harm me. One of my first gastroenterologists recommended a warm tap water enema any time that I had gone more than 3 days without a bowel movement. In my 20s, I used them with some success in dealing with my severe colonic inertia. Over time, they lost their effectiveness. I had a hard time getting all of the water and stool to come back out. I would end up being more miserable after the enema than before. I am currently pretty much reliant on stimulant laxatives as the only thing that will produce a bowel movement.

My only advice about water enemas is to take as much water in as you can stand and hold it in for a while. The more water, the deeper into the colon that the enema travels. This is especially important if you have colonic inertia where the stool tends to be packed deep in the upper reaches of the colon. I found that I needed at least a liter of water to have success. I think you can safely take up to 1.5 to 2 liters.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Sean said:


> I agree with Annie that you should consult your doctor about the regular use of water enemas. I can tell you from personal experience that they did not seem to harm me. One of my first gastroenterologists recommended a warm tap water enema any time that I had gone more than 3 days without a bowel movement. In my 20s, I used them with some success in dealing with my severe colonic inertia. Over time, they lost their effectiveness. I had a hard time getting all of the water and stool to come back out. I would end up being more miserable after the enema than before. I am currently pretty much reliant on stimulant laxatives as the only thing that will produce a bowel movement.
> 
> My only advice about water enemas is to take as much water in as you can stand and hold it in for a while. The more water, the deeper into the colon that the enema travels. This is especially important if you have colonic inertia where the stool tends to be packed deep in the upper reaches of the colon. I found that I needed at least a liter of water to have success. I think you can safely take up to 1.5 to 2 liters.


HI thanks for your post.

Yeah i do about 1L every 3 days. It seems to work if i retain it long enough. But it flushses my entire colon and i get alot of burning on my rectum (sorry for information lol)

I am scared to become relient on stimulant laxatives so i hope FMT can helpe me


----------



## Clair.gale (Mar 2, 2016)

This I can relate to all too well. I have to stimulate myself to go to the washroom if it's even going to happen at all. I have never gone to the bathroom normally nothing has helped that. Good luck with your FMT♡


----------



## Clair.gale (Mar 2, 2016)

This I can relate to all too well. I have to stimulate myself to go to the washroom if it's even going to happen at all. I have never gone to the bathroom normally nothing has helped that. Good luck with your FMT♡


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

blackfox said:


> I am going to try the gargling 5 minutes every hour tomorrow. I still cant have a BM. Today it felt like a stool was close to the rectum but it wouldnt move all the way ready to pass.
> 
> I have triphala to try too.
> Can v take oregano oil in direct oil form? Or it sud b taken in capsule form only?
> ...


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

OK so i will see gastro in 10 days or so.

I have ordered

-ox bile (for fat digestion)

-betaine HCL (for protein digestion)

-digestive enymes

I am hoping these things improve me, mainly ox bile. I cannot digest any foood


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Gastro is tomorrow.

I hope i can respond to antibitoics. Then i can do FMT and get cured.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a consultation with Prof. Paul Froomes today. He said to fix my constipation I need a new microbiome essentially. He said I need to take Rifaxamin & Vancomycin for a few weeks to eradicate the dysbiosos then follow it up with 10 days of FMT at his clinic along with laxatives to retrain colon motility. Then he will airmail me frozen FMT every 3 months as a microbiome top up.
I asked if before I commit to a FMT program can I trial these antibiotics to see if a get a response. He said yes and he is mailing me them as we speak. If I respond then I will do his complete program and hopefully cure this problem.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like you have a terrific doctor. and that sounds like a very thorough program.

good luck with everything. keep us posted. thanks.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

blackfox said:


> OK so i will see gastro in 10 days or so.
> 
> I have ordered
> 
> ...


I was reading a review for ox bile pills on Amazon. They got a lot of great reviews, but it seems all the top posts are for people who got their gall bladders removed.

Link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ox-Bile-125-180-Capsules/product-reviews/B003GHA5GS/ref=cm_cr_dp_qt_hist_five/175-2583792-2453402?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=five_star&showViewpoints=0


----------

